# What color/modifiers does this bird have?



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Making an updated post now that she has her feathers in! What color is this bird? I’m new to this and she is confusing me haha she looks like the marriage between an Ash-red and a Blue. She’s clearly a bar, though. 
could she be an Ash-red with the dirty modifier? She has dark pigmentation on her beak and feet which she’s had since a couple days old.


----------



## Mr.T (Dec 12, 2021)

Chrysurus said:


> Making an updated post now that she has her feathers in! What color is this bird? I’m new to this and she is confusing me haha she looks like the marriage between an Ash-red and a Blue. She’s clearly a bar, though.
> could she be an Ash-red with the dirty modifier? She has dark pigmentation on her beak and feet which she’s had since a couple days old.
> View attachment 98956


It looks like Smoky 
The smoky gene makes the color almost grey
the way to confirm is to check the tail: if there are no white feathers on the corner of the tail then it is smoky


----------

